# Hot Smoked Salmon



## DUB_Echo (Sep 17, 2021)

Just did some smoked salmon last night!
One of the first few smokes on the new Masterbuilt Electric 
Came out really good, me and my wife and my parents demolished it 
I had 2.5lbs and did half on the smoker and half grilled on a cedar plank on the gas grill.
Everybody agreed the smoke salmon was way better than the grilled cedar plank.

brined it over night with water brown sugar and kosher salt. Rinsed it and sprinkled it with some salt pepper and garlic (kinders “the blend”)
Put it on the smoker with some oak pellets in the a maze n tube and some apple chips in the smoker.
Ran it at 180 for about 4.5 hours
It was awesome! My wife is buying some more salmon tonight  to smoke tomorrow lol


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 17, 2021)

I was never much of a fan of cedar plank fish. I've done it, but just doesn't appeal to my tastes...


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 17, 2021)

Go with what the guests like, and you will be the man.   I live in the Rockies, so campfire wood is all pine which is not that great for cooking fresh trout, so I'm not that crazy about cedar planks.  But they make alder planks I really like, try some if you run across any.

That said, smoked trout makes awesome holiday gifts (or non-holiday gifts) and the grilling planks are perfect for gifting sides of smoked steelhead or salmon.  The plank keeps the vacuum sealer from crushing the fish, and they work as a cutting board when they dive in.  Just remember to have folks wash and return the planks.


----------



## DUB_Echo (Sep 17, 2021)

That’s a cool idea! 
Ive always enjoyed cedar plank salmon. It’s how I’ve been cooking for the last 6 years. But the smoked salmon is a game changer


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 17, 2021)

Great looking fish.
I am not a salmon fan
Lived in Seattle for many years and I tried salmon every way they cooked, smoked, or cured it out there.
Planked (cedar or alder) is my least favorite.
Slow smoked & braised on a kamado (big green egg) was fantastic.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2021)

Looks awesome!
We love salmon & eat it all the time!
And yours looks absolutely  delicious!
Al


----------

